# Do your cherry shrimp eat hair/thread algae?



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

IMO, your poll is a bit flawed. You don't really give much choice of what to pick.
Like:
O I don't know, I never bothered to check.
O Yes, they eat just as much algae as other foods.

etc.

I really can't tell. I've seen the RCS picking on the glass of my tank of which I have some hair algae but I don't know if they are eating the algae o something else (or if they are eating at all).


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

For me it depends. I have the really slimy hair algae and they will eat it over ANY other food. So that's why I have some on my filter growing out the top. On the other hand I have some tougher hair algae (maybe clato...) and they don't touch it.

Won't vote in poll since it's flawed:icon_wink 

-Andrew


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

RESGuy said:


> IMO, your poll is a bit flawed. You don't really give much choice of what to pick.
> Like:
> O I don't know, I never bothered to check.
> O Yes, they eat just as much algae as other foods.
> ...


I thought about both of those choices, as far as your first suggestion, if you've never bothered to check, don't bother to vote or comment until you've bothered to check. I'll add your second recommendation because I meant to in the first place. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

Well, I don't see how to edit a poll. I guess we're stuck with my flawed choices.


----------



## RESGuy (Jan 15, 2007)

otter said:


> I thought about both of those choices, as far as your first suggestion, if you've never bothered to check, don't bother to vote or comment until you've bothered to check. .


lol Good point


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well I'm guessing my cherries love this stuff because I've never seen it. Ever. LOL. In ANY tank of mine.

I'm guessing you hair algae is actually clado otter. Are the individual strands branched?


----------



## otter (Oct 22, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> Well I'm guessing my cherries love this stuff because I've never seen it. Ever. LOL. In ANY tank of mine.
> 
> I'm guessing you hair algae is actually clado otter. Are the individual strands branched?


Well, I had hair algae, but I beat it back into submission; then I started getting this stuff that has shorter strands and is very branched. It seems to like to grow on the substrate and the base of the driftwood. It's really holds onto the substrate in clumps when you pull it out. So that's called clado? Can you tell me what is causing it? Thanks!


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Well clado is caused one one and only one thing IME: something that you introduced to your tank carried it. 

I've never heard of anyone killing it by holding back nutrients/raise the light/up the CO2 etc. Usually you will end up nuking your tank after you've tried shooting excel at it. I nuked my 2 gallon once for it and it came back... I actually became an expert a looking for clado. I don't miss even the smallest of strands! :-D.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

otter said:


> Well, I had hair algae, but I beat it back into submission; then I started getting this stuff that has shorter strands and is very branched. It seems to like to grow on the substrate and the base of the driftwood. It's really holds onto the substrate in clumps when you pull it out. So that's called clado? Can you tell me what is causing it? Thanks!


Yeah sounds like clado, I have a little bit I need to kill... On my willow moss 2L of Excel should help:biggrin: 

I just dumped a ton of hair algae in my tank, all being eaten right now, Later if it's still there I'll take a pic.

-Andrew


----------

